# Have (imperative)



## airelibre

Is there a way to say phrases such as 'have strength' without changing the meaning in Hebrew (eg. תהיה חזק)?
Ie. is there a verb form that would work in such a way for intangible things such as strength?
Eg 'חוזק X'


----------



## GeriReshef

I think its impossible: in Hebrew there isn't a verb whose meaning is "have", and thus- there isn't an imperative form for it.


----------



## anipo

I think you could use the biblical "*חֲזַק וֶאֱמָץ*". It does not contain the verb "to have" (have strength) but means "be strong". It is used in this way and also to celebrate an accomplishment of someone. It is also the motto of some youth movements.


----------



## airelibre

Thanks for confirming its not possible with have. However, could you get a similar meaning with 'take' or something like that?
That would be the translation for 'have some money', ׳קח קצת כסף׳, no? So is 'קח חוזק' feasible?
I know these aren't the most natural translations but I would just like to know if it is possible to have a translation wherein you have an imperative verb equivalent to have, followed by the noun, in this case strength.


----------



## Tararam

No, קח חוזק isn't possible.
You could say אזור אומץ/כוח which means: "Gather your courage/strength". It uses the verb "לאזור".


----------



## anipo

In English you could say "have some money" (in the imperative) meaning "take some money". In Hebrew it does not work that way.
קח means take (imperative). קח קצת כסף means *take* some money. For 'have' you would use יש. As for having strength יש לך כח or as a wish שיהיה לך כח or תהיה חזק.  
By the way, חיזוק and חוזק would not be used in "having strength" for a person.


----------



## airelibre

Ok, thanks for clarifying that for me. I see it's just one more of those cases where you should translate by meaning, rather than by a literal sense. 
So do חיזוק, חוזק refer to materials, such as metal?


----------



## anipo

Right. חוזק חומרים is strength of materials. חיזוק is reinforcement, making something or somebody stronger. The verb is lekhazek (pi'el).


----------



## origumi

Tararam said:


> You could say אזור אומץ/כוח which means: "Gather  your courage/strength". It uses the verb "לאזור".



אזור עוז is good, but may be regarded as archaic or high register.


----------



## hadronic

Can't the imperative form of "x יש לך" be "x יהיה לך" ?


----------



## airelibre

That would be the future form and perhaps in some cases would work as a subjunctive. Eg. אני מקווה שיהיה לך (את) זה
So not imperative to my knowledge.


----------



## hadronic

But can't future work as imperative ?


----------



## airelibre

Not in this case. There are a few problems, most importantly: an imperative must be toward a person and since 'have' is translated often as להיות ל, the person who is the possessor is not the subject of the verb and hence the imperative cannot be used.


----------



## hadronic

Just like "I must have a car", how do you translate that ?
I have a car = יש לי מכונית 
i must have a car = צריך להיות לי מכונית ??


----------



## airelibre

Yes, but that is not an imperative.


----------



## hadronic

I know it's not imperative, just talking about "יש ל" in other modal environments, which I feel is difficult to construct.
In the case of צריך, Do you have to make gender / number agreement ?
I had a car : הייתה לי מכונית (gender)
I must have a car : צריכה להיות לי מכונית ?  Like מכונית צריכה להיות לי .


----------



## airelibre

היתה לי מכונית is correct.
I'm not sure about the others. I'd say  אני צריך שתהיה לי מכונית.


----------



## Tararam

צריכה להיות לי מכונית


----------

